# came across wild plants..



## 187fish (Apr 16, 2012)

Well i wouldnt quite say wild because someone a while ago planted them ,but they always grow hermie like hundreds of them ..i was wondering if i catch a female early enough if i could turn them into 100% females or even dank? or should i just take some out early enough and seperate them from the normal patch ..

  soo please let me get some feed back on what i should do with them becuase i plan on tryin to grow them but let me know if id just be wasting my time ...oh yeah and they have already sprouted to about a couple inches in height.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 16, 2012)

First rule of fight club, you never talk about fight club.... Oh wait, first off if someone else planted plants, leave them be. Bad karma to you jacking someone's plants


----------



## 187fish (Apr 16, 2012)

well obviously you didnt read tho whole thing they have been there a WHILE like they arnt someones plants theyve been there for years seeds drop from the hermies  n they grow again so try thinking about that again dumass ...so dont try n treat when u dont know what ur talking about because i wouldn't take the plants if they were someones im not a thief so **** off..


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha! Welcome to our board, and red bars under your name. Retreading your post again, first sentence you say someone planted them. 

If you are talking Hermes re growing from seeds season after season, I wouldn't do anything. Maybe plow that field down to cut off hermie plants spread all over. And again, welcome to the board. Tell me to F off more. See where that gets you


----------



## 187fish (Apr 17, 2012)

let me start off again by saying im not a thief for anyone else who may read trust me these are no one elses plants .....and well enitailly someone had to have planted them but basically now they are wild just growing every year but always hermie and they grow in bushes patches all relatively close to each other and yeah they grow season to season from the seeds droping so when you say do nothing with them does that mean let them be cause they will always grow hermaphadite or let them be and see what happens because i was just going to transport them into good soil in buckets in other places in the woods ...my guy last year took like 2 and they looked like they were going to be dank like the buds had no signs of  seed pods but they got stolen...i just dont wanna put time n effort for nothing but i feel bad just letting them grow each year with no care


----------



## 187fish (Apr 17, 2012)

id hate to see all of them just go to waste i would like to to get seedless bud from them


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 17, 2012)

You won't get any seedless bud from them if there are any hermies littering their area. they'll all have been pollenated by the hermie pollen. 

I don't understand you thinking that they're not someone elses plants though. You didn't personally plant them, just because you notice they keep growing back doesn't mean someone else isn't watching in on them too...

*If you didn't start them, and you don't tend to them, they're not your plants to take.* While they may be in a public area thats the sort of thing I would advise HEAVILY against doing. There are a lot of people that try to grow that way in an attempt to draw attention away from their own homes. Even hermies make money because they still produce bud. One day you may decide to take some and someone may decide to be watching what you're doing and take exception to you helping yourself.


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't think they are anyone elses plants, they are "hemp". Good for making rope, that's about it.
  Without selective breeding to minimize the degradation of the patch through continued hermy procreation, it has reverted to it's feral hemp roots.  The undesirable hermaphroditism characteristic has 'dominated' the parental gene pool, and has rendered the entire patch worthless.    Plow it and burn it!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 17, 2012)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: Do you happen to live in INDIANA??? :rofl:

I'd not judge the guy a thief, do any of us pick flowers as we walk along?

187, those plants are junk city, no amount of work will save them from what they are lol....buy some beans an go form there!!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 17, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> You won't get any seedless bud from them if there are any hermies littering their area. they'll all have been pollenated by the hermie pollen.
> 
> I don't understand you thinking that they're not someone elses plants though. You didn't personally plant them, just because you notice they keep growing back doesn't mean someone else isn't watching in on them too...
> 
> *If you didn't start them, and you don't tend to them, they're not your plants to take.* While they may be in a public area thats the sort of thing I would advise HEAVILY against doing. *There are a lot of people that try to grow that way in an attempt to draw attention away from their own homes.* Even hermies make money because they still produce bud. One day you may decide to take some and someone may decide to be watching what you're doing and take exception to you helping yourself.



Around here, those people are called SUCKERS!!! :rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 17, 2012)

187fish said:
			
		

> well obviously you didnt read tho whole thing they have been there a WHILE like they arnt someones plants theyve been there for years seeds drop from the hermies n they grow again so try thinking about that again dumass ...so dont try n treat when u dont know what ur talking about because i wouldn't take the plants if they were someones im not a thief so **** off..


 

Kicked my fire out and wondered to a different trail (thread) when I be readin yur markings. Please make sure yual stay to the darkness with attitute and personality such as yurs pilgrem. That kind of talkin not realy warmed up to round these parts not to mention yur pokin yur hot stick end at friends here. Please clean it up ifin yual can. Or maybe yur a hermie and found useless here as well.

BWD


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think he was being a "thief".. 





> d hate to see all of them just go to waste


and, took offence at the insinuation. He 'did' respond inappropriately.(pokin hot stick end) But being 'new' here, probably hasn't visited our RULES <--click .. page.
Obviously he isn't familiar with our protocol, .. but :confused2:... 

I remember sometime back, a guy come in here accusing me of 'stealing' images. That he had seen it in a hi-times mag', and that I was a thief. I was pretty "offended".


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 17, 2012)

I sure wouldn't want Leo to "catch" me, playing around with junk hermies  Walk away, and plant some real seeds.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 17, 2012)

No one accused him of being a thief, but I'd still say that they're not his to just be uprooting in the event some sucker is trying to grow a patch out in the woods consistently with hermies.

Many a news report here has started with "a death this weekend in the interior when a man was caught trespassing on an illegal outdoor grow operation he had no idea he was in"


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 17, 2012)

Imagine getting busted for someone else's bunk patch


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 17, 2012)

Go to Nirvana's website vis-a-vis our banner up there, buy some cheapo (in a good way I mean it  ) beans and plant'em. Don't waste your time with unknown genetics...just my opinion and experience. You get more out of it if you know what you're workin' with from square one. Ya dig?

I liked the phenotypic drift in their lines, it makes for some nice "strains". I was thinkin after my Mataro run that I'd try their White Rhino. Why not :confused2:? Inexpensive and if you grow it right, dankness! 

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> No one accused him of being a thief,



*



			Bad karma to you jacking someone's plants
		
Click to expand...

*
 "I" think It's just worthless, seedy, _"feral hemp" _... it isn't someones dope crop..... "Plow it and burn it"...... It's a threat to "anyone" growing within miles....
  I highly doubt there are armed guards if it isn't even tended.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2012)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I sure wouldn't want Leo to "catch" me, playing around with junk hermies  Walk away, and plant some real seeds.



:yeahthat:

:48:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 17, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> "I" think It's just worthless, seedy, _"feral hemp" _... it isn't someones dope crop..... "Plow it and burn it"...... It's a threat to "anyone" growing within miles....
> I highly doubt there are armed guards if it isn't even tended.




Exactly, it's not going to have people standing guard when there's nothing to profit from it, not even the cops will give much care it's there...until someone tried to get them some! The fact the OP states it's a yearly crop tells me that this isn't someone's decoy crop or their hopes for any kind of harvest. Why I asked about Indiana, they're known to have grown tons and tons of hemp for rope and such, the crops are still all along the ditches of roads and can be and is picked all the time by passers-by!


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha, i read , someone else planted and I want to take some. Call that whatever you want. If someone planted them, and they are of any value and you take some that's totally bunk IMO. If they're just the wild crap that others are saying, then there's no point taking them anyhow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2012)

Im a say ...not your property...and if ya want to "pick" the flowers..then do so...and let us know what crap it is...

I think *Hick  *planted those herms....and is setting you up..:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Exactly, it's not going to have people standing guard when there's nothing to profit from it, not even the cops will give much care it's there...until someone tried to get them some! The fact the OP states it's a yearly crop tells me that this isn't someone's decoy crop or their hopes for any kind of harvest. Why I asked about Indiana, they're known to have grown tons and tons of hemp for rope and such, the crops are still all along the ditches of roads and can be and is picked all the time by passers-by!



Lotsa' the mid-west cultivated hemp in the 19th century. There are feral stands in severral states I believe. 
  I bought a pound of it out of, I think, Illinois many years ago. "Live 'n learn"...
And ston-loc, I couldn't agree more. I absolutely _detest_ a thief. If I thought he were stealing someones crop, I would be right there with you condemning it.  I just don't believe this is what is  going on here at all. 
one more time..."Plow it 'n burn it".. you might even get a commendation from the cops..:rofl:

yea, 4u'... part of my _"fem" breeding project_..:rofl:


----------



## 187fish (Apr 17, 2012)

damn yeah **** it ima use a couple of them and try in give them different dirt n **** just to experiment and see what happens but thanks for the feedback if anyone else could give me some advice on it would be appreciated.


----------



## 187fish (Apr 17, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: :yeahthat: Do you happen to live in INDIANA??? :rofl:
> 
> I'd not judge the guy a thief, do any of us pick flowers as we walk along?
> 
> 187, those plants are junk city, no amount of work will save them from what they are lol....buy some beans an go form there!!




na Illinois


----------



## 187fish (Apr 17, 2012)

gg


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2012)

187fish said:
			
		

> damn yeah **** it ima use a couple of them and try in give them different dirt n **** just to experiment and see what happens but thanks for the feedback if anyone else could give me some advice on it would be appreciated.



last time http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html

......and "Plow 'em 'n burn 'em"... one last time...:ignore:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 17, 2012)

:yeahthat: :aok:


----------



## astrobud (Apr 17, 2012)

to put it in your terms it is wild pot otherwise useless, maybe you should give it a rest and learn the rules  :aok:


----------



## Mamba3164 (Apr 20, 2012)

ston-loc is right weed is natural in most places so some one planted em. that someone coming back or not still has ownership. and karma is a huge ***** when it comes to jacking plants. walk away. and hick really hates hermies!! so maybe a clean mass murder might be in order.


----------



## 187fish (Apr 24, 2012)

There might have just been a male in the group n turned them all males ...last year when tjey were just like seed pads but kinda like bud i didnt check gender and i made hash out of them so i dont think its just hemp also if there hermies it could have just been one the screwed all of them and they are also growing filthy dirt i just have a good feeling if i put some in some in a 5gal. Bucket with good dirt theres a possibility i could bring them to be decent/good bud .....also be reminded that they arnt even big enough yet to say which ones are males or females ....would pictures help at all?


----------



## 187fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Why lettem go to waste and i dont beleive in karma and even if i did it wouldnt have a effect on.me because i know no one cares about these plants ive lived in my town my whole life so you should just drop the false accusasions because its pointless bickering ovee something u have no control over i just came here for help on my plants not to be judged
thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 24, 2012)

> There might have just been a male in the group n turned them all males




:stoned:


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2012)

187fish said:
			
		

> There might have just been a male in the group n turned them all males ...last year when tjey were just like seed pads but kinda like bud i didnt check gender and i made hash out of them so i dont think its just hemp also if there hermies it could have just been one the screwed all of them and they are also growing filthy dirt i just have a good feeling if i put some in some in a 5gal. Bucket with good dirt theres a possibility i could bring them to be decent/good bud .....also be reminded that they arnt even big enough yet to say which ones are males or females ....would pictures help at all?



nope.. pictures won't turn it into pot, sorry, but neither will you.   and with what I garner of your knowledge from that post... I can't wait to hear about your hash process 
  "A male" does not render an entire patch male... there aren't going to be 'any'  females.. the ARE hermies...:ignore:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2012)

187fish said:
			
		

> Why lettem go to waste and i dont beleive in karma and even if i did it wouldnt have a effect on.me because i know no one cares about these plants ive lived in my town my whole life so you should just drop the false accusasions because its pointless bickering ovee something u have no control over i just came here for help on my plants not to be judged
> thanks




Ok, ask yourself...how long have you seen these plants growing and how long has no one cared? You gotta realize that, if there was ANY good at all to these plants, someone would be caring for them.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2012)

Mamba3164 said:
			
		

> ston-loc is right weed is natural in most places so some one planted em. that someone coming back or not still has ownership. and karma is a huge ***** when it comes to jacking plants. walk away. and hick really hates hermies!! so maybe a clean mass murder might be in order.



So...the stuff growing in the ditches along the highway....someone planted those, too?? No.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2012)

187fish said:
			
		

> There might have just been a male in the group n turned them all males ...last year when tjey were just like seed pads but kinda like bud i didnt check gender and i made hash out of them so i dont think its just hemp also if there hermies it could have just been one the screwed all of them and they are also growing filthy dirt i just have a good feeling if i put some in some in a 5gal. Bucket with good dirt theres a possibility i could bring them to be decent/good bud .....also be reminded that they arnt even big enough yet to say which ones are males or females ....would pictures help at all?



Just this post tells us that you know very little about marijuana and how it grows.  Your signature tells us that you really appear to have no interest in learning anything.

You can take the advise of people who have been growing since your parents were children or you can spend 4-6 months growing out something worthless or worse than worthless if you are propagating hermies.....the choice is yours.

Finally, we are all adults here.  We believe that mature adults should be able to get their points across without swearing.  Please watch your language.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2012)

> mature adults should be able to get their points across without swearing. Please watch your language.



:doh:

someones on Watch list:giggle:

sure glad its not me this time


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :doh:
> 
> someones on Watch list:giggle:
> 
> sure glad its not me this time




pfffffffft... as if you've ever gone OFF the list...:rofl:..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> pfffffffft... as if you've ever gone OFF the list...:rofl:..


 



:rofl:

:48:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl: 4U's been a baaaaaaad boy......


----------



## Mamba3164 (Apr 25, 2012)

me? there is no other way to say what karma will do if you jack plants. I did it once like 5 years ago and she is still kicking my....butt. and if this moron found em, whos to say another similar moron or morons also found them. its just a shady situation that the guy doesnt need to involve himself with.


----------



## 187fish (May 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## nvthis (May 1, 2012)

Sounds like a feral patch, plain and simple. Taking these would probably amount to the same as stealing someones dandelions :giggle: About the only ones that's gonna care are bugs that have taken refuge..

Although.....

Feral hemp should be high in CBD... Which, on it's own, warrants no real mention where we're concerned...

Unless....

You happen to talk to someone who is into _raw hemp juicing_.. 

I think this is a relatively recent type of consumption. Basically, regardless of how potent (or not) your weed is, if juiced while fresh there is no psycho-active affect and the absorption of availible CBDs is extraordinary..

Hehe.. I kid you not, dudes... Check it out on youtube... Juicing raw cannabis..


----------



## getnasty (May 1, 2012)

Regardless of whether he felt offended or not, there are much better ways of replying to such allegations. Not flying off the handle as he did. The guy is obviously young and ignorant.

Having said that, as everyone else has said, hermaphrodite genes are spread with seeds. A plant that pollenates itself will have resulting seeds (the ones that keep recurring) that produce hermaphrodites as well. You won't get sensimilla out of a wild Herm, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2012)

Mamba3164 said:
			
		

> me? there is no other way to say what karma will do if you jack plants. I did it once like 5 years ago and she is still kicking my....butt. and if this moron found em, whos to say another similar moron or morons also found them. its just a shady situation that the guy doesnt need to involve himself with.



No need for derogatory characterization.....


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2012)

shhhhhhh... let it die.....


....


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

we need a "this thread is dead" smilie...lol...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 1, 2012)

Hows bout this one

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

NICE :aok:


----------



## FUM (May 18, 2012)

if it's not yours, just leave it alone plz. mind your own crop and be thankful you came here first for advice. Karma rules. if you don't know that, you'll learn as you grow,we all have. peace.


----------



## HemperFi (May 19, 2012)

If it's growing by itself season after season it sounds like a great place to plant some good seeds. Get rid of the hermies and plant your own little crop (or big) in the same area -- down wind if possible 

peace


----------



## jesuse (May 20, 2012)

187fish said:
			
		

> na Illinois


 i ant no glob but ant that chicago?
mybe smoking these herms makeing ye rude fella or mybe it cause you run same streets alcopone did hu<< yall gangsters man haha<< get some pics up you trumpet or im wanting fries with them wopers yous feeding me kid:ignore: [j]


----------



## ftw2012 (May 20, 2012)

I tried to do the same thing with a patch that grows out by my house...after a few years i realized i was much better off killing all my ditch weed because i couldnt keep my good clones from getting pollinated... at first i tried killing all the wild males and planting a good male clone to try to introduce good genetics...all it really did was make the males the next year that released pollin later then the wild did and started pollinating my good clones...so i guess long story short..i tried to do what your talking about doing and it just made it harder for me to grow my own nugs...if you KNOW that they are no one elses id try to get rid of them...it will take years of killing every one you find...


----------



## Roddy (May 22, 2012)

Getting rid of them may prove as futile as trying to "change" them....there's a reason they're still there after all these years!


----------

